# W: Kayvaan Shrike H: $$ (Paypal) or trade



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Disregard, apologies for inconvenience.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think hes about to be finecasted along with shed load of other stuff in the marine range


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh really? Might just wait on that then. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

